# Swimming figures



## pimanjc (Jan 2, 2008)

Does anyone know an affordable source of swimming figures in 1/30 or even O-gauge? My young grandson is a competative swimmer. I would like to create a diorama of him and his teammates.

JimC.


----------



## Madman (Jan 5, 2008)

Try here.

http://cgi.ebay.com/SCUBA-DIVER-SWI...5478774658 
I thought that Peiser made some swimming figures, but I was unable to find any in my search.


----------



## kormsen (Oct 27, 2009)

swimmers by Preiser are made from the nude sets. 
one glues arms, legs and bodies together in the desired movement.


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

Jim:

Is there a store that specializes in cake decorating supplies in your area? This variety of store often has figures of children on various sports teams for use in decorating cakes. I have not seen swimmers, but have seen soccer, football, and baseball figures. As popular as swimming teams are, I would think that such a store could possibly order swim team figures. The figures may not be exactly to scale, but most of them are "close enough." Worth a try.

Yours,
David Meashey


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

The "Adam and Eve" (nude assemble them yourself) Priesler figures are not really swimming and very few can be assembled into those types of positions. This pic includes two Adam and Eve sets with a couple other figures thrown in. Preisler DOES offer a couple sets with bathers/swimmers in bathing suits though.


----------



## Paulus (May 31, 2008)

I came across this site: http://www.modelleisenbahn-figuren.com/Spur-0-Figuren-Scale-0-Figures_1316376.html 

Scroll down to the bottom of the page: About 30 dollar for 50 painted swimmers in 1:50 scale (I think these are those cheap Chinese figures). Not realy 0 scale though... 
The site is in German and English but the contact information mentions an address in the USA.


----------



## Paulus (May 31, 2008)

Also find some catalogs in PDF format on the Preiser site with their ranges of scale figures 

Catalog of the 1:32 scale figures range (including bathing and nude figures): http://www.preiserfiguren.de/download.php?file=Preiser182-188_M_1-32.pdf 

Check http://www.preiserfiguren.de/showpage.php?Katalogdownload&SiteID=29 for PDF catalogs from Preiser in other scales.


----------



## takevin (Apr 25, 2010)

http://cgi.ebay.com/PREISER-LGB-SWIMMERS-G-SCALE-NIB-45012-/220510748836?pt=Model_RR_Trains


----------



## takevin (Apr 25, 2010)

http://cgi.ebay.com/PREISER-LGB-SWIMMERS-G-SCALE-NIB-45012-/220510748836?pt=Model_RR_Trains


----------

